# Amazon Prime, Yes or NO



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 7, 2016)

I change my streaming almost as many times as I do my apparel.  I have been a member off & on with Netflix, issues I found were their content was limited to 20% newer movies & TV.  50% rerun bottom shelf movies & 30% foreign (some is good, others ? & Netflix produced fare).  Also, I never liked the fact that my credit card sat there under questionable security for the world to see.  Then, just recently they upped their not unexpected price.  I canceled, moved over to the Hulu website & discovered that their prices were competitive but they had added a new wrinkle, ad free viewing at a higher price, I'll have to rethink that.  

I previously had discovered tubitv but my enthusiasm soon waned after I signed up & viewed a few ad free movies, the repetitive ads started coming faster & faster to my screen.  Also the quality is at best mediocre, with lower quality movies than even Netflix, the movies stalled (froze!) after 20-30 minutes but the audio kept playing making it impossible to fully enjoy any movie.  Now with my delayed plans to cancel my satellite pushed out one more year (Dec '16) I thought that I would go with Amazon Prime.  I'm asking for reviews from you.  Is Prime a viable alternative?  I like that I don't have to have my credit card queued up & pay one price for a year of service.  I also purchase a few items from Amazon making the 'free shipping' an attractive addon.  Are the household products worth the subscription?

I have my ROKU primed for my 'free' day 30 trial (do I have to have a credit card on file during that time?).  Are there things I should be aware of?  Thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

We have Netflix and the only reason we got Amazon Prime is in the UK it's the only way I can watch a series I really want to see (Outlander).  Otherwise, it really seems to just have movies that you can get on Netflix.  We do have the bonus of free shipping though.


----------



## Lon (Mar 7, 2016)

I like and use both Prime & Netflix


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes, I love Prime without a doubt.
I purchased the very latest Amazon Fire TV, and use that to send 4K and all the other stuff to my 65" Samsung curved TV.

http://www.johnlewis.com/amazon-fir...3921cf&s_kwcid=402x1090870&tmad=c&tmcampid=73

Lubbly Jubbly.
The bonus is of course as Ameriscot says there, free shipping of most purchased stuff.
And I buy a lot of goods from Amazon anyway.

£79 a year is a real bargain.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes, I love Prime without a doubt.
> I purchased the very latest Amazon Fire TV, and use that to send 4K and all the other stuff to my 65" Samsung curved TV.
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/amazon-fir...3921cf&s_kwcid=402x1090870&tmad=c&tmcampid=73
> ...



it's definitely worth it.  We order a LOT from Amazon.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 7, 2016)

@Ameriscot, @Lon, @boozercruiser, Thanks for the replies.  Amazon Prime will run on Linux, Netflix won't.  Amazon Prime is $99 per year, Netflix would be $120.  If the movies are the same then the lower cost is a plus.  One of the things I found to be true with my obsession over an itemized budget since retirement is that the old adage of watching the nickles & dimes helps keep the dollars in check.  Living on a fixed income has it's perks as well as it's downside.  I trim everything I can, but still enjoy stopping for a cup of coffee, see a movie or have a meal out now & again, they're doable since I've trimmed the fees & extra charges from my expenses that don't benefit me.

My daughter has both also, she uses Prime for household products, free delivery along with entertainment.  She uses Netflix for home delivered movies, I guess it works either way.  I guess Prime will be my next foray, since I only have one TV.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2016)

Prime and Netflix. Have saved quite a bit on books alone.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> @Ameriscot, @Lon, @boozercruiser, Thanks for the replies.  Amazon Prime will run on Linux, Netflix won't.  Amazon Prime is $99 per year, Netflix would be $120.  If the movies are the same then the lower cost is a plus.  One of the things I found to be true with my obsession over an itemized budget since retirement is that the old adage of watching the nickles & dimes helps keep the dollars in check.  Living on a fixed income has it's perks as well as it's downside.  I trim everything I can, but still enjoy stopping for a cup of coffee, see a movie or have a meal out now & again, they're doable since I've trimmed the fees & extra charges from my expenses that don't benefit me.
> 
> My daughter has both also, she uses Prime for household products, free delivery along with entertainment.  She uses Netflix for home delivered movies, I guess it works either way.  I guess Prime will be my next foray, since I only have one TV.



I try to look after the pennies as well son , and the pounds will look after themselves.
But I am a bit of a sucker for what can be provided by all of the available stuff.

I subscribe to Prime.
Netflix and 
NowTV for films.

I think I will change my hashtag to sadperononasettee!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 7, 2016)

Sometimes - no most times I get long winded, need to include all the details.  Tell too much, I was telling what works for me & my situation, yours is different.  Didn't mean to insult anyone.  Reminder to self, stick to one line responses.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Sometimes - no most times I get long winded, need to include all the details.  Tell too much, I was telling what works for me & my situation, yours is different.  Didn't mean to insult anyone.  Reminder to self, stick to one line responses.



I couldn't see anything wrong with your post Son.
No insults there that I could detect, and please just keep posting as you do.

Best regards

Kenny


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2016)

I like Amazon prime. I don't, but you can also buy HBO and those "premium" channels that were on cable, through Amazon if you miss those. I also have Hulu with the ads, there are not many ads at all. I still have Netflix too, but thinking of dumping it.

You mentioned Tubi, that has a lot of good movies and is free, but yes, those ads! They multiply!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 7, 2016)

We've had Amazon Prime and Netflix forever.    I very seldom watch much on Amazon, really nothing much to watch.   Netflix kicks butt as far as what there is to watch.  We also share our membership on Amazon with our kids and Netflix allows you to share your membership as well.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> We've had Amazon Prime and Netflix forever.    I very seldom watch much on Amazon, really nothing much to watch.   Netflix kicks butt as far as what there is to watch.  We also share our membership on Amazon with our kids and Netflix allows you to share your membership as well.



I have used my daughter's password/account for Netflix..I am yet on the fence for Prime as Amazon has opened 3 warehouses in my area and even though I do not need 2-3 day shipping (in most cases) I am getting it!!

As for Roku, I am disappointed that the History Channel and some others are requiring a TV Provider (cable, etc) to view shows!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

We had Netflix in Thailand.  My geeky husband knows how to switch it to look like we are in the UK or the US.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have used my daughter's password/account for Netflix..I am yet on the fence for Prime as Amazon has opened 3 warehouses in my area and even though I do not need 2-3 day shipping (in most cases) I am getting it!!View attachment 27394
> 
> As for Roku, I am disappointed that the History Channel and some others are requiring a TV Provider (cable, etc) to view shows!!View attachment 27395



We sometimes watch the History channel and they seem to be dumbing it down.  The quality has gone downhill.


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 8, 2016)

I love Amazon Prime and Netflix.  I use the free shipping a lot...so well worth it for us.


----------

